# Lizards > General Lizards >  my green iguana

## reptilemasta

my green iguana is real active and friendly but from what Ive read he is suppose to be a brighter green hes 7 months old what do u guys think the prob is Ive been keeping humidity and temps right al so i just found out that he is a girl lol and i named him Fred because :Confused:  i thought she was a girl so whats a good girl iguana name?

----------

